# Were you scared even though this is what you wanted?



## wherenext (Sep 14, 2010)

Now that it's really happening, I feel so afraid! I know that this is what I want, but Im scared. I have to move out, with my daughter, be completely responsible for all my bills, live alone, disappoint my family and his family, etc. I know that this is going to be hard but is it normal to feel so scared of actually DOING it? I sometimes think it would be easier just to live with him unhappily with no trust/love than to go through all this...but i DONT want that!!! anyone else feel this way, and if so, how did you deal?


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

You're moving from everything you know to something new, of course you're scared. I was terrified of what was going to happen but I didn't have a choice, she left me. It gets easier with time, you'll learn to adapt to your life without him and after a while it life will start to feel somewhat normal once again, just a new normal that you don't yet know. Just hang in there, look for the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes it is scary but after a few weeks on your own you'll realise you have worked out your new routine and learned how to manage your time yourself. After a while, it is actually quite eye-opening and a bit liberating as well. You just need to get through the initial fear first. And no, I don't believe it is worth taking what we feel is 'the easy option' and go back to an unhappy marriage. Congratulations on having the strength to do this for yourself and your daughter. :smthumbup:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, I am divorced this week and I am kinda scared.

I realized I am alone in this world when you thought you would have a partner for most of your life, someone who would watch your back and she watch yours.

How do you deal with it? 

_"Deep within man dwell those slumbering powers; powers that would astonish him, that he would never dream of possessing; forces that would revolutionize his life if aroused and put into action." - Orison Swett Marden
_

I try to remember the above.


----------



## wherenext (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I know its normal. its good to hear that it gets better. I think if I tackle things just one step at a time, it will be easier. If i look at the whole picture, i feel so overwhelmed! We took the first step and opened new separate bank accounts yesterday! baby steps. I feel so anxious to start packing and looking for an apartment, but I think im gonna end up staying here for a while until i can save some money and maybe move after the holidays.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

don't rush yourself, It's difficult I know but it's a good thing, I think you will look back and wonder why you were scared.......it's a new start and a new way of life, remember sometimes the best things happened out of and unexpected thing........when you least expect it life makes a turn for the better.........
I say enjoy the new scary life that you are going to.......scary good is calm and peaceful.........
good luck......(((hugs))))


----------

